# Decreto ristrutturazione 110%



## Milo (10 Agosto 2020)

Io non ci ho capito nulla.

In sostanza io ho un appartamento di classe energetica D, vorrei approfittare del decreto mettendo cappotto, pannelli solari e mettere dei nuovi split dell’aria condizionata facendo parte di questo discorso energetico.

Avevo letto che si poteva cedere il credito alla ditta che eseguirà i lavori, ma come funziona? Non credo che cedendo il credito mi ristrutturano casa a gratis.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Io non ci ho capito nulla.
> 
> In sostanza io ho un appartamento di classe energetica D, vorrei approfittare del decreto mettendo cappotto, pannelli solari e mettere dei nuovi split dell’aria condizionata facendo parte di questo discorso energetico.
> 
> Avevo letto che si poteva cedere il credito alla ditta che eseguirà i lavori, ma come funziona? Non credo che cedendo il credito mi ristrutturano casa a gratis.



interessante, da quel che avevo sentito è proprio così... o anche con un prestito in banca se gli lasci il 10% in più... prendi con le pinze perchè non sono affatto aggiornato


----------



## mil77 (10 Agosto 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Io non ci ho capito nulla.
> 
> In sostanza io ho un appartamento di classe energetica D, vorrei approfittare del decreto mettendo cappotto, pannelli solari e mettere dei nuovi split dell’aria condizionata facendo parte di questo discorso energetico.
> 
> Avevo letto che si poteva cedere il credito alla ditta che eseguirà i lavori, ma come funziona? Non credo che cedendo il credito mi ristrutturano casa a gratis.



Si può cedere il credito alla ditta, ma nessuna ditta accetterà mai...le soluzioni sono 2: o hai i soldi e paghi tu la ristrutturazione...poi riprendi il 110% di quello che hai speso...sarebbe il miglior investimento possibile perché nessuno ti darà mai il 10% netto il 5 anni...o cedi il credito alla banca...in questo caso devi sentire la tua banca x capire il procedimento. Occhio che vanno rispettati diver criteri altrimenti non hai diritto a nulla...


----------



## Milo (10 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si può cedere il credito alla ditta, ma nessuna ditta accetterà mai...le soluzioni sono 2: o hai i soldi e paghi tu la ristrutturazione...poi riprendi il 110% di quello che hai speso...sarebbe il miglior investimento possibile perché nessuno ti darà mai il 10% netto il 5 anni...o cedi il credito alla banca...in questo caso devi sentire la tua banca x capire il procedimento.



Avevo sentito che le ditte prendendo il credito mio lo passavano in banca se avevano problemi, comunque in ogni caso cedendo il credito alla ditta/banca, a me non viene a costare veramente nulla?

Mi pare di aver letto dei paletti, di migliorare la classe energetica almeno di 2 classi (sono in D ce la dovrei fare giusto?) e un tetto di spesa massima (ma si tratta di 65m2 non dovrei avere questi problemi).

Per l’aria condizionata dovrei farla includere vero? Invece per l’addolcitore dell’acqua no perché non fa parte di questo decreto giusto?


----------



## mil77 (10 Agosto 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Avevo sentito che le ditte prendendo il credito mio lo passavano in banca se avevano problemi, comunque in ogni caso cedendo il credito alla ditta/banca, a me non viene a costare veramente nulla?
> 
> Mi pare di aver letto dei paletti, di migliorare la classe energetica almeno di 2 classi (sono in D ce la dovrei fare giusto?) e un tetto di spesa massima (ma si tratta di 65m2 non dovrei avere questi problemi).
> 
> Per l’aria condizionata dovrei farla includere vero? Invece per l’addolcitore dell’acqua no perché non fa parte di questo decreto giusto?



La ditta lo può passare alla banca ma per prendere i soldi dovrà aspettare qualche mese e nel frattempo deve pagare stipendi, fornitori...lo può fare max per 1 o 2 lavori poi basta...si se lo passi alla banca non paghi nulla...devi però assolutamente rispettare i criteri previsti...2 classi energetiche, tetto massimo di spesa, lavori compresi, ma sopratutto il criterio del cosidetto costo congruo...qui devi chiedere ad un professionista...ma da profano sostanzialmente l'agenzia delle entrate ha emanato (emanera') una circolare in cui viene stabilito il costo orario del lavoro, il costo a metro quadro...se poi la fattura non corrisponde a quei costi perdi di sicuro il diritto al bonus x la differenza, non so se addirittura su tutto l'ammontare


----------



## Milo (10 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> La ditta lo può passare alla banca ma per prendere i soldi dovrà aspettare qualche mese e nel frattempo deve pagare stipendi, fornitori...lo può fare max per 1 o 2 lavori poi basta...si se lo passi alla banca non paghi nulla...devi però assolutamente rispettare i criteri previsti...2 classi energetiche, tetto massimo di spesa, lavori compresi, ma sopratutto il criterio del cosidetto costo congruo...qui devi chiedere ad un professionista...ma da profano sostanzialmente l'agenzia delle entrate ha emanato (emanera') una circolare in cui viene stabilito il costo orario del lavoro, il costo a metro quadro...se poi la fattura non corrisponde a quei costi perdi di sicuro il diritto al bonus x la differenza, non so se addirittura su tutto l'ammontare



Quindi se la ditta non si accollasse il mio 110% consigli un buon geometra per essere sicuro di non sforare nessun paletto?


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2021)

Riuppo questo discorso, qualcuno di voi lo ha fatto?


----------



## Theochedeo (28 Giugno 2021)

Milo;2370685 ha scritto:


> Riuppo questo discorso, qualcuno di voi lo ha fatto?



è molto complicato dal punto di vista burocratico soprattutto per via dei documenti che bisogna presentare.
Ti consiglio il canale YT "soluzioni green" che ha fatto tantissimi video, anche parecchio dettagliati sull'argomento.
Anche io sto cercando di capire se e come farlo. Più o meno sono arrivato a due alternative:
- Accollarsi parte del rischio (sempre che ci sia) dei lavori (mancata possibilità di accedere al bonus etc) contattando singolarmente i vari interlocutori (banche per la cessioni, geometri per i sopralluoghi e fornitori) ma avendo piena libertà sugli interventi
- Lasciare tutto in mano ad un'azienda che si accolla tutto quanto pagando solo 2 o 3 mila euro di spese ma avendo pochissima libertà di scelta su cosa e come fare gli interventi (es. io vorrei l'accumulo tesla ma loro sono legati ad un altro brand tedesco)

In entrambi casi, alla fine di tutto la spesa dovrebbe essere di 2 o 3 mila euro per 30-40k di lavori, aumentando sensibilemnte il valore della casa (si stima del 20%).


----------



## Zanc9 (28 Giugno 2021)

Se hai un appartamento la ristrutturazione deve riguardare l'intero condominio. I lavori che rientrano nella ristrutturazione si dividono in "trainanti" e "trainati". I trainanti sono essenziali per accedere al bonus 110% (cioè senza di essi non si può accedere) e sono quelli di cui beneficia l'intero immobile (cappotto, rifacimento tetto, caldaia se centralizzata, impianto fotovoltaico se centralizzato, lavori di consolidamento strutturale e sismico) quelli trainati sono quelli che riguardano il singolo appartamento come appunto gli split, la caldaia se è indipendente, gli infissi, elettrodomestici e impianto elettrico.
Per accedere al 110% con condominio (ma anche per case singole solitamente) ci si deve affidare ad un tecnico che esegue tutta la trafila progettuale (in cui rientrano anche altri tecnici che danno il loro apporto tramite progettazione e asseverazione, cioè firmano le carte confermando che è tutto eseguito a norma). Nel caso del condominio poi il progetto viene presentato e votato in assemblea condominiale...successivamente si cercano le ditte esecutrici e nel caso di cessione del credito ad un ente si fa anche questa trafila (sempre gestita dal tecnico).
In questo momento la situazione è che nessuno sa benissimo come funziona e cosa sta facendo e i tecnici si sono talmente caricati di lavoro che ci sono ritardi biblici per qualsiasi cosa


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2021)

Grazie per le risposte.

Noi siamo in un blocco di appartamenti, ma abbiamo tutti l'ingresso indipendente, non abbiamo l'amministratore condominiale e non abbiamo spese in comune, volendo potremmo fare ognuno quel che vuole a parte solo per il fatto della facciata che giustamente non può essere un "tetris".

In ogni caso siamo in 6 ed almeno 5 siamo tutti favorevoli.

Ora sto cercando un termotecnico per iniziare l'iter, solo che pare si siano svegliati tutti ora e sono tutti stra stra pieni.

Ma anche per il fatto dei "rischi" quando ho l'immobile regolare, il tecnico mi fa lo studio per l'idoneità e per il salto delle 2 classi, cosa rischio io alla fine del gioco?

Come lavori farei tutti quelli che avete indicato, cappotto, fotovoltaico, caldaia, poi vorrei metterci gli infissi, la colonnina e gli split del condizionatore (anche se non fosse nel 110), e se ho capito tutto soprattutto nel mio caso che stò in un appartamento dovrei rientrare nei massimali. Giusto?


----------



## morokan (13 Luglio 2021)

io mi sono attivato in giugno dello scorso anno, e hanno cominciato a consegnarmi i materiali da sostituire proprio oggi, mi sono avvalso di una ditta, che ha pensato in tutto e per tutto ad incartamenti burocrazia varia ecc,....la ditta si appoggia alla Banca , io cedo il credito direttamente a lei, ci saranno spesucce accessorie, diciamo nell'ordine dello 0,5 % della spesa totale, una di queste è relativa alla linea vita, ( il cavo di aggancio sopra il tetto) stò valutando anche la possibilità di accedere al bonus 90% facciate, sempre tramite questa ditta, e sempre con la cessione del credito, un mio ex familiare ha già finito tutti i lavori.
ti elenco cosa ho richiesto io, innanzitutto ci sono elementi trainanti uno è il cappotto, cosa che per una serie di motivi ho accantonato, il secondo elemento trainante, e la sostituzione della caldaia, con impianto fotovoltaico, io è da questo che sono partito, quindi, sostituzione infissi, sostituzione pannelli radianti ( termosifoni) pannelli solari, con pila di accumulo e 7 kw di potenza, caldaia ibrida, colonnina di ricarica auto, ora sto discutendo per la sostituzione dell'impianto di climatizzazione, che da nuove normative, sembra possa entrare nell' ecobonus.


----------



## Devil man (13 Luglio 2021)

Milo;2370685 ha scritto:


> Riuppo questo discorso, qualcuno di voi lo ha fatto?



Io ho la pratica avviata già da 4 mesi proprio ieri ho chiuso il cerchio ora sono in attesa dei lavori, mi sono affidato ad un consorzio che si occupa appunto di seguirmi tutta la pratica in cambio del 10%, prima hanno controllato che avessi tutto a norma ( abito al secondo piano di una villetta bifamiliare ) controllando le planimetrie a catasto e che non avessi nulla di abusivo.. dopo con il geometra ci siamo accordati di rifare

al 100%

- pannelli solari
- cappotto
- infissi
- portone di casa nuovo
- caldaia nuova, termosifoni nuovi e pavimento nuovo riscaldante
- tenda del balcone nuovo
- aria condizionata nuovo
- e colonnina elettrica per l'auto

al 90% tutte le scale esterne da rifare concordato con il mio vicino


----------



## Milo (13 Luglio 2021)

a me un progetto del genere me l'hanno prospettato tra il 15% e il 20% in più mi hanno detto (io devo sempre iniziare con lo studio) che ormai tra materie prime e progettazione è troppo tardi.

Sto pensando di "semplificarlo" e farlo senza cappotto, le ditte in zona nemmeno rispondono al telefono da quanto lavoro hanno, ho visto su internet lo propone anche eni gas e luce. Che dite posso fidarmi? perchè oltre quelli consigliati in zona che non rispondono mi rimane la ricerca su internet che non mi fido molto sinceramente...


----------



## morokan (13 Luglio 2021)

eni gas e luce dovrebbe essere seria.....comunque, come dicevo sopra è da giugno che hanno iniziato i sopraluoghi, ed ogni tot, cambia qualcosa, adesso ci sono problemi nel reperire le materie prime, ed inoltre i prezzi sono andati alle stelle, anche i miei consuoceri, a cui ho consigliato la ditta a cui mi sono rivolto si stanno trovando in difficoltà, in quanto i tempi di lavoro si allungano forse a settembre riusciranno a fare un sopraluogo.
come dicevo prima, devi superare le 2 classi energetiche, potrebbe essere che del cappotto non ne hai bisogno, io ad esempio, come elemento trainante ho la caldaia, e mi è sufficente per eseguire tutti i lavori che ho elencato sopra.


----------



## Milo (13 Luglio 2021)

morokan;2380760 ha scritto:


> eni gas e luce dovrebbe essere seria.....comunque, come dicevo sopra è da giugno che hanno iniziato i sopraluoghi, ed ogni tot, cambia qualcosa, adesso ci sono problemi nel reperire le materie prime, ed inoltre i prezzi sono andati alle stelle, anche i miei consuoceri, a cui ho consigliato la ditta a cui mi sono rivolto si stanno trovando in difficoltà, in quanto i tempi di lavoro si allungano forse a settembre riusciranno a fare un sopraluogo.
> come dicevo prima, devi superare le 2 classi energetiche, potrebbe essere che del cappotto non ne hai bisogno, io ad esempio, come elemento trainante ho la caldaia, e mi è sufficente per eseguire tutti i lavori che ho elencato sopra.



Si infatti, a regola ce la dovrei fare ma prima faccio fare un sopralluogo e una loro garanzia.

Se il cappotto non è necessario lo faccio subito, perchè tolgo la progettazione, materie prime, costi, poi lo spessore del cappotto mi impone altri interventi sulla facciata, ecc...

Se eni gas viene, mi conferma l'idoneità e il costo irrisorio gli do subito l'ok.

Il cappotto m'interessava più che altro per gli infissi, che sono di legno e sono rovinati e con il cappotto rientravano gli infissi nuovi in pvc o non so in che altro materiale, semmai proverò con il bonus facciata 90%.


----------



## Route66 (13 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2380592 ha scritto:


> Io ho la pratica avviata già da 4 mesi proprio ieri ho chiuso il cerchio ora sono in attesa dei lavori, mi sono affidato ad un consorzio che si occupa appunto di seguirmi tutta la pratica in cambio del 10%, prima hanno controllato che avessi tutto a norma ( abito al secondo piano di una villetta bifamiliare ) controllando le planimetrie a catasto e che non avessi nulla di abusivo.. dopo con il geometra ci siamo accordati di rifare
> 
> al 100%
> 
> ...



Ciao Devil sono interessato anche io al discorso ma ti chiedo quel 10% di costo che ti hanno preventivato in che forma lo paghi?
Nel senso è la rimanenza del famoso 110% oppure è la percentuale del totale del costo che devi pagare di tasca tua?
Grazie per la risposta


----------



## morokan (13 Luglio 2021)

gli infissi rientrano anche se non fai il cappotto, sono trainati dall'elemento caldaia, insieme al fotovoltaico, pila di accumulo termosifoni ecc, ecc


----------



## Milo (13 Luglio 2021)

morokan;2380770 ha scritto:


> gli infissi rientrano anche se non fai il cappotto, sono trainati dall'elemento caldaia, insieme al fotovoltaico, pila di accumulo termosifoni ecc, ecc



cavolo sarebbe il massimo, ma riuscirei ad abbinarlo con i lavori di eni gas e luce se mai andassero avanti?


----------



## Devil man (13 Luglio 2021)

Route66;2380768 ha scritto:


> Ciao Devil sono interessato anche io al discorso ma ti chiedo quel 10% di costo che ti hanno preventivato in che forma lo paghi?
> Nel senso è la rimanenza del famoso 110% oppure è la percentuale del totale del costo che devi pagare di tasca tua?
> Grazie per la risposta



Io non devo pagare niente ho solo firmato una delega che cedo al consorzio il 10%, ho pagato 300 &#8364; per l'avvio delle pratiche che poi mi hanno ridato indietro dopo che hanno confermato che sono in regola con le planimetrie


----------



## morokan (13 Luglio 2021)

Milo;2380787 ha scritto:


> cavolo sarebbe il massimo, ma riuscirei ad abbinarlo con i lavori di eni gas e luce se mai andassero avanti?



se eni gas e luce propongono l'ecobonus, certamente, io come ti ho detto ho delegato tutto come ha fatto anche Devil Man ad una agenzia, del mio paese, Ferrara, e come ti ho detto, oltre al 110%, quindi ecobonus, probabilmente farò anche il bonus facciata al 90%, sempre con la cessione del credito.
prova a chiedere informazioni all'Eni, ma fai presto, i tempi si accorciano, anche se hanno prorogato al 2022.


----------



## Milo (13 Luglio 2021)

Ho compilato il forum e attendo che mi richiamino (parlo di fotovoltaico e compagnia ma senza cappotto).

A me per il 110% mi hanno tutti prospettato che mi costava un 15% dei lavori di tasca mia!! Cosa che ho annullato subito


----------



## morokan (13 Luglio 2021)

Milo;2380840 ha scritto:


> Ho compilato il forum e attendo che mi richiamino (parlo di fotovoltaico e compagnia ma senza cappotto).
> 
> A me per il 110% mi hanno tutti prospettato che mi costava un 15% dei lavori di tasca mia!! Cosa che ho annullato subito



non capisco il motivo, l'unica spesa che io ho, è il cavo vita, che è comunque lievitato, ma siamo nell'ordine di un paio di migliaia di euro, a fronte di una spesa ben più alta


----------



## Milo (13 Luglio 2021)

morokan;2380865 ha scritto:


> non capisco il motivo, l'unica spesa che io ho, è il cavo vita, che è comunque lievitato, ma siamo nell'ordine di un paio di migliaia di euro, a fronte di una spesa ben più alta



Guarda è clamoroso perché uno mi ha detto che era difficile salire di due classi partendo dalla classe D (panzanata assurda), un altro appunto col cappotto ok ma mi costa 15/20% del totale tra i tassi delle banche a cedere il credito e anticipi di spese che poi rimborsavano però senza il cappotto non salivo di due classi, ora mi sto informando perché dovrei riuscire a salire di due classi ed a spesa irrisoria.

Sono nero, perché tanti mi hanno detto castronerie solo per i propri interessi, perché era un piccolo lavoro ed era meno interessante. Se erano stati sinceri li avrei capiti ma perlomeno avrei anche capito come fare io. Maledizione


----------



## Jino (13 Luglio 2021)

I miei genitori lo stanno facendo. Una ditta disposta a fare i lavori (sarebbe l'ideale) non l'hanno trovata. Chi accetta lo fa se sono lavori veramente grossi, quindi condomini con tante abitazioni, sopratutto. Quindi se non c'hai un botto di soldi da mettere, che poi ti tornano con il 10% sopra...ti tocca sentire una banca, che chiaramente ti fa aprire un mutuo durante i lavori e ti chiede gli interessi...e si tiene ovviamente il 10%... ad ogni modo mio padre è un anno che ci va dietro, il sistema è molto lento e burocratico...molti hanno mollato perchè sono stufi...


----------



## morokan (14 Luglio 2021)

Jino;2381017 ha scritto:


> I miei genitori lo stanno facendo. Una ditta disposta a fare i lavori (sarebbe l'ideale) non l'hanno trovata. Chi accetta lo fa se sono lavori veramente grossi, quindi condomini con tante abitazioni, sopratutto. Quindi se non c'hai un botto di soldi da mettere, che poi ti tornano con il 10% sopra...ti tocca sentire una banca, che chiaramente ti fa aprire un mutuo durante i lavori e ti chiede gli interessi...e si tiene ovviamente il 10%... ad ogni modo mio padre è un anno che ci va dietro, il sistema è molto lento e burocratico...molti hanno mollato perchè sono stufi...



la banca con la ditta con cui faccio i lavori prende 8% alla ditta rimane il 2%, hanno preso parecchi lavori, che hanno iniziato da un mese a questa parte, so che hanno appalti anche nella lombardia, ma prevalentemente in provincia di ferrara e bologna, io la banca non la vedo nemmeno cedo il credito direttamente alla ditta, che poi tratta con la banca


----------



## Milo (14 Luglio 2021)

Ormai non ci capisco più niente, se Eni gas e luce mi richiama per farlo senza cappotto bene altrimenti non so più dove picchiare la testa


----------

